# ReyLight: 18350/18650 Titanium Flashlight Host, with 10 trits slots.



## hbk_rey

A few Hosts available. 


Sorry for the earlier improper post. And I hope this new one will not mislead any member. Thanks. 
I made several custom lights for the other forum, now introducing the Ti Host. 


Host Only. You Must have:
Lens,emitter,driver, reflector, battery and Ability of assembling. (2 kind of copper pills,O-rings and switch included.)


Here is what I did with the host. You can also try triple xp-g2 or others.
#1: Triple nichia 219B in parallel + Carclo 10507 optic + 4.5A driver.
#2: XM-L2 or XPL + aluminium reflector +20mm glass lens + 8*7135 driver.
#3: 3535 UV LED + aluminium reflector +20mm glass lens + 3*7135 driver.
etc.




Size:25*82mm.
Battery:18350/18650 (with extension) (16340/CR123)
Tritium:9 slots in head, 1 in button. (6*1.5mm)
Ti Clip (In processing): 46 mm length. M2.5 Screw, 7mm holes distance from center to center. Fits for Nitecore D10/D11 and more.


DIY NOTE:
1. 20mm lens.
2. 17mm driver.
3. Reflector less than 11.5mm height.


----------



## gunga

*Re: 18350/18650 Titanium Flashlight Host, with 10 trits slots.*

Looks great Rey!


----------



## ChibiM

*Re: 18350/18650 Titanium Flashlight Host, with 10 trits slots.*

Definitely!
Looking forward to the actual light!!!!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## jonwkng

*Re: 18350/18650 Titanium Flashlight Host, with 10 trits slots.*

Thanks for making this happen!


----------



## Chicken Drumstick

*Re: 18350/18650 Titanium Flashlight Host, with 10 trits slots.*

Another thumbs up from me!


----------



## Ladd

*Re: 18350/18650 Titanium Flashlight Host, with 10 trits slots.*

Beautiful light. Should be a fun build.


----------



## light-modder

Will you continue to make these?


----------



## hbk_rey

light-modder said:


> Will you continue to make these?



Just one batch.


----------



## ChibiM

Is the body going to be 25mm or 26mm?


----------



## hbk_rey

Still trying. We shrimp the inner size a little, the drilling will be done today, we'll see. if it doesn't work, we then go to 25.4 or 26mm.


----------



## hbk_rey

25mm outer dia works very fine.:laughing:


----------



## light-modder

When will they ship?


----------



## hbk_rey

Ship before 31th-May.


----------



## ChibiM

I got Rey`s proto type in hand, and here are a few pictures:








next to a Convoy S2+ which inherits the same threading inside the head, so the pills are interchangeable.





Next to a Sinner`s 18350











Some things will be different on the actual production type.


----------



## jonwkng

ChibiM said:


> I got Rey`s proto type in hand, and here are a few pictures:



Looks terrific! Great pictures, *ChibiM*! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## oneinthaair

When are these going to be ready to buy?


----------



## Ladd

oneinthaair said:


> When are these going to be ready to buy?



Rey has been taking orders for over a month now. PP is in seventh paragraph of OP. 

Given that they are in production as we speak, delivery should/could be imminent. As of a week ago Rey mentioned shipping by the end-of-month. To be realistic, a project like this could probably experience glitches at any moment.....

Edit: They are now shipping


----------



## ChibiM

My order is on the way... looking forward to it!


----------



## cubebike

Received it yesterday. Anodized and stone washed. TIR with Xpg2. 10 trits installed. The body was too tight to take protected Panasonic 18650. The tail switch was a bit tricky to use and still figuring how to avoid jamming to the housing. The Triple Nichia 219 from Rey was not working, hopefully will receive another one from Rey next week. 

It was fun to DIY. The quality was quite good. Suggestion to Rey are improvement to tail switch design (compatibility with Mcclicky) and the body to take larger( fat) protected 18650 cell.


----------



## gunga

Also tailcap bolts need to be drilled properly (ie, around the light, not straight into it). I have one built, overall, pretty happy, great price and awesome with 10 trits.

Not perfect but very good value.

BTW, great job on the finishing! Care to share any details on how you did it?


----------



## cubebike

BTW, great job on the finishing! Care to share any details on how you did it?[/QUOTE]

Thank you

i did the anodizing using Coca Cola as the media and set the voltage to about 45V. It took around 3-4 minutes to get the desired color. Then I put it into homemade rocks/screws tumbler for an hour and a half. It's simple and fun to have it customized.


----------



## gunga

What was the tumbler? What did you use for the 45v?


----------



## cubebike

The stone wash media and tumbler





The green cap plastic bottle is the tumbler I using. All those screws and marbles were used for the action. I need to attach the tumbler to a motor and set the correct rotation speed for the action






- the anodizing reference I am using 








The setup for anodizing. I tested it with my Atwood keyton.


----------



## gunga

Very cool!


----------



## cubebike

A bit of update : the 3 x Nichia 219 Rey sent was in series instead of parallel. Rey told me to correct it by soldering here and there ( which was ok and fun for me ). Now the personalized flashlight was finally ready for EDC tmr 



The one I received in series connection 






Rey talked me down how to change it. Not easy for my shaking hands 








My EDC . It is driven by 2A driver. So I bet heat won't be a big issue.


----------



## Ladd

Nice build. 

The Reylight is very special indeed. It's a terrific design - easily customized to the owners taste. Lots of titanium goodness for the money.


----------



## hbk_rey

Thanks for the update. They are still available.(If anyone is interested in it.)


----------



## ChibiM

Do you still have them?


----------



## bazilc

Cubebike , i try to see steps 1-6 of anodizing ,are they screenshots from somewhere else? ( trying to replicate home the process ,no clue how you did blue channels-dark outside.Magic,i know  )


----------



## cubebike

bazilc said:


> Cubebike , i try to see steps 1-6 of anodizing ,are they screenshots from somewhere else? ( trying to replicate home the process ,no clue how you did blue channels-dark outside.Magic,i know  )



It's not magic - I just anodized it to blue then stone washed it. So the blue colored groove area will stay and the exposed area will be stone washed.


----------



## bazilc

Thank you,it makes sense!
1st anodized,then stone washed.


----------



## Tejasandre

These still available? I'd like one , if so.


----------



## bazilc

Me too ,if still available.


----------



## Jannojj

Are the torches still available to buy?


----------



## BarryG

Completed light listed on the Bay now at $180USD w/ choice of tritium







Barry


----------



## bazilc

3 available/2 already sold ,that's fast.


----------



## BarryG

BarryG said:


> Completed light listed on the Bay now at $180USD w/ choice of tritium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry



Search "BLF titanium flashlight" to find this light.


----------



## Weld Inspector

I am very interested in purchasing one of these lights is there any for of written warranty that comes with it?


----------



## jdboy

Weld Inspector said:


> I am very interested in purchasing one of these lights is there any for of written warranty that comes with it?



I have one that I may sell if you'd like to PM me.


----------



## hbk_rey

A few Hosts available. Here.


----------



## lolcat

I really want one, do I just paypal you and write in the message what I want? I want trits in all the different colors, ti-clip, and speedy shipping. Can you delcare it as a gift or with a value bellow $40 (Im in Norway)?


----------



## wimmer21

hbk_rey said:


> A few Hosts available. Here.



Link says "Invalid Thread specified". Does that mean there are no more available?


----------



## Jbraman

Ditto


----------



## hbk_rey

lolcat said:


> I really want one, do I just paypal you and write in the message what I want? I want trits in all the different colors, ti-clip, and speedy shipping. Can you delcare it as a gift or with a value bellow $40 (Im in Norway)?



I have 1 or 2 left. The other thread was deleted.

Edit: I cannot send you message, because you are a new member. you might email me [email protected]


----------



## jeb

Send u an email


----------



## hbk_rey

jeb said:


> Send u an email



Replied.


----------



## jlemond

Email sent


----------



## jdboy

Finally the clip this light deserved from the start.


----------



## gunga

Nice. Did you re tap the holes?


----------



## jdboy

No the holes lined up perfectly on mine.


----------



## gunga

Can you take a picture at the end? I thought all the hosts had holes not drilled properly.


----------



## jdboy

You are correct, the holes are drilled straight on and not with the radius of the light.


----------



## Weld Inspector

jdboy said:


> Finally the clip this light deserved from the start.



I have to disagree I like the Rey clip just fine.


----------



## jdboy

Weld Inspector said:


> I have to disagree I like the Rey clip just fine.



Yeah I should have put "in my opinion" at the end of that sentence. For me the stock clip was too short and too thin to have enough holding force. I accidentally had the light pulled from my pocket twice dropping it on concreted. This led to me replacing 3 of the Trit vials and began the search for a new clip.


----------



## Weld Inspector

How did u go about replacing the trits? What did u use to remove the norland?


----------



## gunga

Boiling water to soften the norland. Then use sharp tweezers and /or a toothpick.


----------



## Ozythemandias

gunga said:


> Boiling water to soften the norland. Then use sharp tweezers and /or a toothpick.



I just crack them then scrape it out. I glow green in the dark


----------



## jdboy

Weld Inspector said:


> How did u go about replacing the trits? What did u use to remove the norland?





gunga said:


> Boiling water to soften the norland. Then use sharp tweezers and /or a toothpick.





Ozythemandias said:


> I just crack them then scrape it out. I glow green in the dark



I used a combination of both these suggestions. Mine were broken at the bezel so I had u use a dental pick to clean the holes out. I ordered the Norland and a UV light to cure it. Wasn't bad to do at all but just took a little time.


----------



## Weld Inspector

Gotcha so I'll have to take out all 9 if I want to change the arrangement on mine


----------



## underkeeper

Hi guys my light will just stay on turbo mode and i cant change modes anymore.
does anyone have the same problem`?


----------



## hbk_rey

underkeeper said:


> Hi guys my light will just stay on turbo mode and i cant change modes anymore.
> does anyone have the same problem`?



Email replied, will send you another driver.


----------



## gunga

Weld Inspector said:


> Gotcha so I'll have to take out all 9 if I want to change the arrangement on mine



It's a touch tricky but it's possible to take a trit out at a time. Depends on how you want to change the arrangement. Note read my tutorial in my ReyLight ti lan review on trit installs. If the trits are done sloppily there is likely norland behind or around the trit. If this is the case, removing it will likely destroy it.


----------



## Weld Inspector

Ouch I'm expecting to fully disassemble the head and try the boiling water method and fully change the trit layout if I can salvage the trits so be it


----------



## Ozythemandias

Weld Inspector said:


> Ouch I'm expecting to fully disassemble the head and try the boiling water method and fully change the trit layout if I can salvage the trits so be it



Any luck? Been curious about doing it on mine.


----------



## gunga

I've done it. Destroyed about 50-80% of the trits.


----------



## Ozythemandias

gunga said:


> I've done it. Destroyed about 50-80% of the trits.



Eh not worth it. Thanks.


----------



## somnambulated

Are these still available? Found a listing on another forum, but didn’t want to get the 5 post minimum in order to reply there!


----------



## hbk_rey

somnambulated said:


> Are these still available? Found a listing on another forum, but didn’t want to get the 5 post minimum in order to reply there!



Pls check this post: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...-Triple-Ti-Dawn-18650-18350-triple&highlight=


----------

